# [EJB] javax.inject.DefinitionException: bean not a Java type



## brauner1990 (1. Aug 2012)

Moin Community!

Ich bekomme folgende Meldung


```
DEPLOYMENTS IN ERROR:
  Deployment "vfszip:/C:/Entwicklung/_server/jboss-5.1.0.GA.AbrTesting/server/default/deploy/ABRv5EJB2.jar/_WebBeansBootstrapBean" is in error 
due to the following reason(s): javax.inject.DefinitionException: bean not a Java type
```

basierend auf folgender Ex


```
ERROR [AbstractKernelController] Error installing to Start: name=vfszip:/C:/Entwicklung/_server/jboss-5.1.0.GA.AbrTesting/server/default/
deploy/ABRv5EJB2.jar/_WebBeansBootstrapBean state=Create
javax.inject.DefinitionException: Could not find 'bean'
	at org.jboss.webbeans.xml.ParseXmlHelper.loadElementClass(ParseXmlHelper.java:62)
	at org.jboss.webbeans.xml.XmlParser.parseForBeans(XmlParser.java:149)
	at org.jboss.webbeans.xml.XmlParser.parse(XmlParser.java:64)
	at org.jboss.webbeans.bootstrap.WebBeansBootstrap.boot(WebBeansBootstrap.java:195)
	at org.jboss.webbeans.bootstrap.api.helpers.BootstrapBean.boot(BootstrapBean.java:120)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.reflect.plugins.introspection.ReflectionUtils.invoke(ReflectionUtils.java:59)
	at org.jboss.reflect.plugins.introspection.ReflectMethodInfoImpl.invoke(ReflectMethodInfoImpl.java:150)
	at org.jboss.joinpoint.plugins.BasicMethodJoinPoint.dispatch(BasicMethodJoinPoint.java:66)
	at org.jboss.kernel.plugins.dependency.KernelControllerContextAction$JoinpointDispatchWrapper.execute(KernelControllerContextAction.java:241)
	at org.jboss.kernel.plugins.dependency.ExecutionWrapper.execute(ExecutionWrapper.java:47)
	at org.jboss.kernel.plugins.dependency.KernelControllerContextAction.dispatchExecutionWrapper(KernelControllerContextAction.java:109)
	at org.jboss.kernel.plugins.dependency.KernelControllerContextAction.dispatchJoinPoint(KernelControllerContextAction.java:70)
	at org.jboss.kernel.plugins.dependency.LifecycleAction.installActionInternal(LifecycleAction.java:221)
	at org.jboss.kernel.plugins.dependency.InstallsAwareAction.installAction(InstallsAwareAction.java:54)
	at org.jboss.kernel.plugins.dependency.InstallsAwareAction.installAction(InstallsAwareAction.java:42)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.action.SimpleControllerContextAction.simpleInstallAction(SimpleControllerContextAction.java:62)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.action.AccessControllerContextAction.install(AccessControllerContextAction.java:71)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractControllerContextActions.install(AbstractControllerContextActions.java:51)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractControllerContext.install(AbstractControllerContext.java:348)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.install(AbstractController.java:1631)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.incrementState(AbstractController.java:934)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.resolveContexts(AbstractController.java:1082)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.resolveContexts(AbstractController.java:984)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.install(AbstractController.java:774)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.install(AbstractController.java:540)
	at org.jboss.deployers.vfs.deployer.kernel.BeanMetaDataDeployer.deploy(BeanMetaDataDeployer.java:121)
	at org.jboss.deployers.vfs.deployer.kernel.BeanMetaDataDeployer.deploy(BeanMetaDataDeployer.java:51)
	at org.jboss.deployers.spi.deployer.helpers.AbstractSimpleRealDeployer.internalDeploy(AbstractSimpleRealDeployer.java:62)
	at org.jboss.deployers.spi.deployer.helpers.AbstractRealDeployer.deploy(AbstractRealDeployer.java:50)
	at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployerWrapper.deploy(DeployerWrapper.java:171)
	at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployersImpl.doDeploy(DeployersImpl.java:1439)
	at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployersImpl.doInstallParentFirst(DeployersImpl.java:1157)
	at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployersImpl.doInstallParentFirst(DeployersImpl.java:1178)
	at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployersImpl.install(DeployersImpl.java:1098)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractControllerContext.install(AbstractControllerContext.java:348)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.install(AbstractController.java:1631)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.incrementState(AbstractController.java:934)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.resolveContexts(AbstractController.java:1082)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.resolveContexts(AbstractController.java:984)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.change(AbstractController.java:822)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.change(AbstractController.java:553)
	at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployersImpl.process(DeployersImpl.java:781)
	at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.main.MainDeployerImpl.process(MainDeployerImpl.java:702)
	at org.jboss.system.server.profileservice.repository.MainDeployerAdapter.process(MainDeployerAdapter.java:117)
	at org.jboss.system.server.profileservice.repository.ProfileDeployAction.install(ProfileDeployAction.java:70)
	at org.jboss.system.server.profileservice.repository.AbstractProfileAction.install(AbstractProfileAction.java:53)
	at org.jboss.system.server.profileservice.repository.AbstractProfileService.install(AbstractProfileService.java:361)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractControllerContext.install(AbstractControllerContext.java:348)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.install(AbstractController.java:1631)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.incrementState(AbstractController.java:934)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.resolveContexts(AbstractController.java:1082)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.resolveContexts(AbstractController.java:984)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.change(AbstractController.java:822)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.change(AbstractController.java:553)
	at org.jboss.system.server.profileservice.repository.AbstractProfileService.activateProfile(AbstractProfileService.java:306)
	at org.jboss.system.server.profileservice.ProfileServiceBootstrap.start(ProfileServiceBootstrap.java:271)
	at org.jboss.bootstrap.AbstractServerImpl.start(AbstractServerImpl.java:461)
	at org.jboss.Main.boot(Main.java:221)
	at org.jboss.Main$1.run(Main.java:556)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: javax.inject.DefinitionException: bean not a Java type
	... 64 more
```

Ich habe bereits Herrn Google bemüht, dort finde ich aber nur Informationen mit dem Bezug auf irgendein mit unbekanntes cfx Framework ... dies ist aber nicht im Einsatz

Habt ihr solch ein Problem auch schon gehabt? Kennt ihr dieses Problem bereits? Habt ihr es bereits gelöst einmal?

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal bei euch und halte euch bei Veränderungen auf dem laufendem


----------



## FArt (1. Aug 2012)

Was ist das für eine Datei?Wofür wird die benötigt?

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Deployer anhand des Namens darauf schließt, dass das etwas deployfähiges sein sollte, aber es ist nicht das, was er erwartet.


----------



## brauner1990 (1. Aug 2012)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> Was ist das für eine Datei?Wofür wird die benötigt?
> 
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Deployer anhand des Namens darauf schließt, dass das etwas deployfähiges sein sollte, aber es ist nicht das, was er erwartet.



Ich hab keine Ahnung woher er diese Datei bezieht ... ich hab nicht mal eine Ahnung was dies zu bedeuten hat, bzw. auf welche dateien er damit verweisen könnte...


----------



## brauner1990 (1. Aug 2012)

Aufgrund einer Datei namens "beans.xml" hat der JBoss sie versucht zu parsen mit diesem WebBeans - "kackViehMistDing" da ... Als ich diese nun entfernte, funktionierte es


----------



## FArt (1. Aug 2012)

Nachdem beans.xml ja vermuten lässt, dass mit der Applikation noch was deployt werden sollte, wäre interessant herauszufinden, wer diese erstellt hatte und zu welchem Zweck...


----------



## brauner1990 (1. Aug 2012)

Derjenige ist seit 10 Jahren weg ... und irgendwelche Dokumentationen dazu gab es nie ...


----------

